
Kanye West’s iPhone passcode is 000000 - champagnepapi
https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2018/10/11/17964848/kanye-west-iphone-passcode-trump-iplane-apple-meeting
======
justtopost
Thats pretty funny, but some people change passcodes when they are going to be
on camera, or even in public, so a camera doesn't catch their real one. One
would assume kanye is at least somewhat media savvy.

